# Finding a Job in the Equine Industry: Tiny rant/ Journal of me finding a job.



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Well after obtaining an Equine degree... Getting a job should be easy right? Nope.

I have applied for countless jobs, I really can't even guess at a number. Most of the time my applications are ignored and that's okay: The job is already taken, I don't have enough experience or I am not local enough. I have very much got used to having my application ignored as it happens about 85-90% of the time.

Since June last year, I have been looking for a job and the first one I applied for, I got. Way to lead me into a false sense of security. I love this job, a travelling groom job. 4-5 horses and a really nice group of people. BUT, I have been looking for more work since as this is only a weekend job from April-October. It's not every weekend, sometimes it is just one weekend a month so you can see why I am looking for more work or a more sustainable job.

Well at least there have been some responses but...

I have been told that my riding isn't good enough by someone who has never seen me ride.
I was told that my riding wasn't good enough by someone who gave me a lame horse to ride.
I have been offered a job abroad and as soon as I gave them my personal details, they ignored me.
I have been told that mucking out paper bedding is a very hard job and I probably wont be capable.
I have had potential employers practically giving me the job during the interview, gushing about how wonderful I was and that they would be on contact as soon as they knew when I could start. I've heard nothing from them.
I have had many say that I don't have enough experience and I think, for my age, I have a lot of experience. Especially as I was in education up until last year.
and a few get really personal about why they don't want to employ you which I think is so unnecessary.

Is it because I am young, short or a girl? I have no idea but I am not going to give up easily!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know enough about you or the horse industry in the UK to guess as to why you have not gotten a job. I do wish you the best, though. I certainly could not survive on so few hours.

Here in the States being young, female and/or short would not negatively impact one's job prospects as long as the person worked hard and was polite. Not saying you don't work hard or are not polite. I can't imagine what else employers are looking for where you are.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thanks very much, I'm not going to give up


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a very competitive industry, in a country with quite high unemployment. I think your situation is not unusual.

Are you applying for ALL jobs, or are you restricting yourself to those that require qualifications?

Have you tried knocking on doors of places that aren't advertising?

Are you doing any RDA volunteering?

Are you prepared to live on the job, as in move to a racing yard or similar?

Are you unwittingly putting restrictions in the way, making yourself sound inflexible? By which I mean, for example, do you perhaps specify what hours you can work rather than say 'I can work whenever, wherever'


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I am applying for ALL jobs that I am capable of.

I haven't gone round knocking on doors exactly but I have sent my CV to yards that are not necessarily looking to employ people. I thought it was worth a shot.

There aren't many yards around me so moving away will probably be a definite! I am definitely prepared to have a live-in job. 

I have done a bit of volunteering in the past but again, there isn't much near me. I will try to do some RDA stuff this summer. Or perhaps PGL if you know what that is 

The only thing that makes me inflexible is my horse. But most employers I have been in contact with understand that horsey people have horses! And usually, there is space at yards for employee's horses. Alternatively, if I get a job near me, he can stay at home or he can go out on loan. I have him advertised at the moment and if anyone is interested, I will jump at the chance!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you looked a show training barns for an apprentice position? Here in the US that would be how I'd recommend you start. There are several BIG barns that have well recognized apprenticeship programs for people new to the industry.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, I remember well going on a PGL holiday with my school 30 years ago!

The horse industry works very much on personal contacts, recommendations, and face-to-face. Your printed CV may well go unread, whilst you knocking on doors, introducing yourself will get you remembered.

Go in your work clothes, prepared to pick up a fork and muck out there and then to prove your worth.

You're in Point-to-point season now - try going round the trainers there looking for casual work.

Contact your local hunts to see if anyone is advertising for stable hands.

Get your name and face 'into everyone's face' as a hard worker who is worth giving a chance to.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians - Yeah! I am applying for apprenticeships too. I would rather be earning a bit of money because I need to! But, I haven't rules them out.

Shropshirerosie - Thanks! I am pretty much applying for everything. I haven't seen much in the way of point-to-point work but I also wouldn't rules that out. As long as it's horses and a bit of riding, I don't mind. Its good to hear from someone who is from my area


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> Dreamcatcher Arabians - Yeah! I am applying for apprenticeships too. I would rather be earning a bit of money because I need to! But, I haven't rules them out.
> 
> Shropshirerosie - Thanks! I am pretty much applying for everything. I haven't seen much in the way of point-to-point work but I also wouldn't rules that out. As long as it's horses and a bit of riding, I don't mind. Its good to hear from someone who is from my area


Oh oops! Here in the US the apprentices are paid!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Some here are paid, some aren't!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*Interview on Thursday!*

So I have another interview on Thursday! Its not a practical yard job but it is with a horse passporting agency. And its only a 5 minute drive from my house!

Funny really as I received an email from these people asking if I was interested in the job. I am pretty much interested in anything at the moment so I sent them my CV. I got a call a few hours later and he discussed to job with me and it turns out that my mum knows him and I know the person working with him! So wow. This will be a different experience for me but I am looking forward to it


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Interview went well! Even though it was a week ago...

I got a call yesterday and I am seeing them again tomorrow! This time, it is for a few hours and I will be doing some jobs for them etc to see how I get on 

It's literally walking distance from my house. I am hopeful for this one.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I start Monday!   :happydance:


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations on the new job! Job hunting is the pits, I did it last year for over 6 months. It sounds like a very cool opportunity for you, and look forward to hearing more about it!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thanks very much Mulefeather! I am a little nervous now that it is tomorrow but feel a lot better about it because I had that trial run (which I got payed for!) I will let you know how it goes and any goodies I discover


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the job! Once you get a foot into the industry you can only progress. You will make contact with people in yards, you will get to know them. 

If you are looking for the admin side of the industry you have plenty of options within the BHA/Weatherys. They are always advertising positions to work in racing operations in the BHA. They also offer racing secretary courses. I work in a yard, and I am now very friendly with the people I deal with at the other end of the phone - vets, registrations, transport companies, supply companies. 

Otherwise, it is difficult to get the foot in the door at yards themselves. Pick up the phone, but do not ring the trainer direct. The trainer has enough on their plate and will forget about you about 10 seconds after they hang up. Email C.V.s - any reputable yard is online these days with their own websites and it isn't hard to get contact details.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear you are having a rough time of it.

Try to be proactive (if that is at all the right word). Generally employers love people who are, hard working, willing to learn, want the job and can provide excellent references.

If an employer seems to like you in an interview and says he'll think about it don't be afraid to contact him. Don't be pushy just say something about, "I am still hoping to work with/for you if you think I am right for the position. I can see my self in that position and am excited about the job possiblitlies. If you have any further questions or would like to meet with me again don't hesitate to contact me."

Keep pushing! You will get there =)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Update:

I did three months in the office before my boss halved my hours (that sucked) so I went to an interview at a equine sports rehab yard and got the job! I finished one job today and I am starting a new one tomorrow haha.

♥


----------



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

I once looked up "farm hand jobs" on google and found something to do with horses, but it paid so little I decided to skip it.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Keep us posted on how it goes and also tell us what fun things you get to do there.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You haven't got a job in the horse industry because, plain & simple, there is no money in the horse industry. A money losing industry doesn't have well paid, needing a degree positions. Most jobs are shovelling manure out of stalls and those positions are done by minimum wage employees trying to pay for board or lessons. Sure there is a few positions that pay well, but you land those jobs by WHO you know not by WHAT you know.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Well...

I am home again. I did part of the trail period at the new job but decided against it, even though I was very torn. The yard was very strict and the bosses were rude. I worked really hard to get my degree and this job was nothing I hadn't done before so decided against it. I thought that I would be learning so much about Equine rehabilitation but I didn't at all. I also felt that it wouldn't be right for my horse, my number one man as I would have had to look after him their way. It wasn't somewhere I enjoyed being put it that way! Maybe if I had been able to live at home and escape it for a few hours a day it would have been fine but the hours I worked out were 12 hours a day, so 84 hours a week for £80/week (upped to £100/week after a month). So I would have been working **** hard for less than £1/hour, no thanks. Its a shame though.

I am glad I have a part time horsey job at the weekends even though the show season is nearly over. At least I have time to so some work around the yard at home for now! The search goes on.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I know the struggle. I too have a degree in training and here in the states a degree in riding means nothing. Almost laughable. I currently work in the auto industry but I am looking to get back into training here very shortly. Opportunities to do what you love only come up once in a while. Yes it's less money, yes it's hard work, yes it's a hard living. But I'd rather be making a lot less and wake up excited to go to work, than be making more at a job I hate.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Well,

My life took a slight turn. In the weeks that followed me leaving that job, I got an email from an ex-international rider in Japan! He runs his own riding school and training centre and was looking for grooms from around the world to go there for three months work experience. Of course I leaped at the offer as Japan is always a place that I have wanted to visit. I got on the plane 5 DAYS after I found out I was going xD

And that three months, was three of the best n my life  Amazing horses, amazing people and amazing scenery at the base of mt. Fuji. I wish I could stay... But I am afraid that I am such a Brit at heart that I missed home too much to be able to live there. I am glad to be home but even gladder of the experience  I now have a wonderful reference from the boss there and hope that it will get me somewhere in the UK.

I have recently applied for a groom job for the RSPCA. Looking after and rehabilitating rescue horses which is basically, my dream job. I am happy with my application, so fingers crossed.

I hope that you are all well  x


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

wow!! What an experience. 

I can understand your need to go home - I came to Ireland for 3 months to ride horses, decided to stay a year and I'm still here. I'd give darn near anything to get back home, I miss it terribly and battle my homesickness often. It was considerably worse since having my kids. 

Would love to see some pics!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Yes I will definitely get some pictures on here at some point. I might put them in a new thread though and put the link here.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-horsey-experience-japan-pictures-551610/ Here is the link to the thread with some pictures if you haven't seen them already. Pretty Japan


----------

